# Pfade & mod_rewrite



## Moritz123 (30. April 2003)

Hallo!

ich habe schon die Suche und google bemüht, jedoch bis jetzt nur anleitungen für dateiendungen & mod_rewrite gefunden.
Mein Problem bezieht sich aber auf Pfade. So will ich zB folgendes:
bei Eingabe von http://localhost/web/ soll automatisch auf http://localhost/www/web/ weitergeleitet werden.
Ist dies auch mit mod_rewrite möglich? Wenn ja, wie?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gottox (17. Mai 2003)

Ja das geht!


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule /web(/|)(.*|) http://localhost/www/web/\2 [L,R]
```
Zwei Sachen noch:
1. Ist wie immer ungetestet;
2. Beim Umleiten (macht man mit den Optionen L und R) muss die Absolute URL verwendet werden, ansonsten funtionierts nicht...


----------

